# jakebites mods..



## slimpirudude

Can anyone tweak these to make it work on d2g?!


----------



## jakebites

I think I can make one..


----------



## slimpirudude

That'd be awesome, I hope works out! Any way I can help?


----------



## jakebites

Mhmm you can be the guinea pig


----------



## slimpirudude

gotcha. I'm all for it man. Be glad to help test, any of that.


----------



## x13thangelx

jakebites said:


> Mhmm you can be the guinea pig


Just warning ya, stay away from the oc script.... It causes instant reboot (or atleast did when i was working on it...). Otherwise most everything should work as is.


----------



## jakebites

Lol of course it will do that. The d2g has 5 clock speed slots, d2 and dx only has 4.


----------



## kevdliu

jakebites mod will add system tweaks and cpu governers right? that will be awesome!


----------



## x13thangelx

jakebites said:


> Lol of course it will do that. The d2g has 5 clock speed slots, d2 and dx only has 4.


even beyond that. I had one that I was using fine on froyo and as soon as any of this runs it reboots (yes, i pull the numbers from my device, not from a preexisting script for another device):



Code:


<br />
echo 0xc05d6164 > /proc/overclock/mpu_opps_addr                     <br />
echo 0xc00496b0 > /proc/overclock/omap2_clk_init_cpufreq_table_addr <br />
echo 0xc05d6164 > /proc/overclock/cpufreq_stats_table_addr<br />
echo 70 > /proc/overclock/max_vsel<br />
echo 1200000 > /proc/overclock/max_rate<br />

The last 2 are stock values, was testing to make sure it wouldnt even then.


----------



## jakebites

Why are you changing those files though? The addresses I mean.


----------



## bigrob1015

"jakebites said:


> Mhmm you can be the guinea pig


Im Willing to help test for the d2g as well another rom would be sweet


----------



## slimpirudude

This is a mod, not a rom. Just fyi


----------



## bigrob1015

"slimpirudude said:


> This is a mod, not a rom. Just fyi


Still willing to help out as much as I can


----------



## tyow3ex

bigrob1015 said:


> Im Willing to help test for the d2g as well another rom would be sweet


same as me


----------



## slimpirudude

Anything new here?


----------



## omeomyo

Can I flash this I'm running miui 1.9.23 got on g.b. using the two part .602 zip from t.B.


----------



## nailbomb3

Jake, obviously I'd be down .... coming over from a D2 to the D2G.....

So ya, do it dude!


----------



## nailbomb3

Jake

Any progress?









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

Jake I'm thinking about writing a shell script just to undervolt. How do install the overclock module and what would you use for safe voltages for the five slots?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrB206

I wouldn't mind getting a version for the d2g either.


----------



## Kprz24

I think they're was a release it's in ROM toolbox now


----------



## Keifla96

It is in there, I downloaded it however am waiting for someone else to flash it first and say its the tits and that there phone now levitates or something crazy before I go for it.


----------



## bdsullivan

Has anyone tested this. I just installed powerboost last night and want to know if there is a difference. If no one else posts in the next few days I will give it a shot and report back.


----------



## MrB206

Ditto. It says D2 in RTB, but I want to make sure it works with the d2g as well. Good to also see the revs back in there.


----------



## kr3n

If you get the jakebites mods get the one from general/development they work on any phone, unless you want a brick that is then get the ones from the d2 forums.


----------



## MrB206

I'm a bit confused. I tried the instructions in the other thread, but the popup didn't show... Nothing happened.


----------



## Keifla96

I'm sticking with propmodder.... I dont know all that jackbitesmod does but I do know what I selected in propmodder uncaps my 3g speed and a couple of other useful hacks. Flashing something that may or may not work and then not really knowing what it does isnt on my list of todo's. If it aint broke dont fix it................however on the other hand I'm the type of person that if the button says "dont push" I kind of want to just to see what it will do


----------



## hgrimberg

Oops, so it doesn't work on the d2g? I installed it on my d2g. Did it damage my build.prop? How can I undo it?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kr3n

Reflash your rom with a cache/dalvik cache wipe.


----------



## hgrimberg

kr3n said:


> Reflash your rom with a cache/dalvik cache wipe.


So, did it damage the build.prop on my D2G?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kr3n

I honestly don't know but I am pretty sure that reflashing your rom resets build.prop.


----------



## Keifla96

kr3n said:


> I honestly don't know but I am pretty sure that reflashing your rom resets build.prop.


Correct.

Dont wipe data!

Just wipe cache and then go into advanced and clear dalvik cache and finally re-install the zip (rom)


----------



## Jnewms

need some help here. I have v18 on my d2. I just disabled lock home in memory on and now my phone wont boot. I am on the 12-17 of cm7 for d2. I was disabling lock home in memory so i could supercharge my phone. Any ideas why this would happen?


----------



## nuclearmistake

Jnewms said:


> need some help here. I have v18 on my d2. I just disabled lock home in memory on and now my phone wont boot. I am on the 12-17 of cm7 for d2. I was disabling lock home in memory so i could supercharge my phone. Any ideas why this would happen?


As a matter of fact I do.

It's because it left an invalid line in your build.prop file.

pull your battery, then plug it into your pc (I'm assuming you have the android sdk installed, and platformtools on your path)

type this into cmd / terminal
these commands are either universal, or written: (windows command) %% (linux command)

adb kill-server
adb wait-for-device
adb wait-for-device
adb pull /system/build.prop
notepad build.prop %% gedit build.prop
*** now, scroll to the bottom, and one of the last few lines will have a comment directly above it about locking home in memory, and it will end with an equals sign... DELETE that line ***
adb remount 
*** if your phone has lost connection to adb by the time you go remount, pull your battery, then do "adb kill-server;adb wait-for-device;adb wait-for-device" turn your phone back on and try this line again ***
adb push build.prop /system/build.prop
adb reboot

it should be alive after that.


----------



## Jnewms

ok Nuclear. i managed to get my phone to where it wouldnt boot. im not as experienced as most of you. Once i sbf and get my phone back to where i had can i type all of that into terminal emulator on my d2? im not sure how to do that from my pc. Its a windows 7 laptop.


----------



## Keifla96

Jnewms said:


> ok Nuclear. i managed to get my phone to where it wouldnt boot. im not as experienced as most of you. Once i sbf and get my phone back to where i had can i type all of that into terminal emulator on my d2? im not sure how to do that from my pc. Its a windows 7 laptop.


If you SBF you will be at stock and everything will be gone.... what nuculear is saying to do will save your phone rather than having to reload everything. The commands listed above are done on your PC that "talk" to your phone, so No you wouldnt want to enter them into term emulator.


----------

